
A history of modern init systems (2015) - vletrmx
http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/09/05/0/
======
argv_turk
Just installed Ubuntu server on one of my mining rigs. I chose it because I
wanted something with proprietary driver support out of the box. Then I spent
the next 4 hours on the irc trying to figure out why on reboot my machine was
hanging for two minutes complaining about my network. Google was no help, or
the support channels. My /etc/interfaces file loooked fine.

In the end it was a missing ifupdown package, but systemd is complicated
enough to make me want to pull my hair out.

Please when are we going to get a sane init system again?

~~~
JdeBP
In fairness, the services that provide Ubuntu's/Debian's
/etc/network/interfaces mechanism are Debian-supplied things and not parts of
systemd at all.

